# The dramatic (in the end) homebirth of Noah Albert 07/06/10 :)



## Janiepops

Well where to start? One week overdue, it was Saturday 5th June, and I had pretty much convinced myself that I wasn't going to get my homebirth, and would have to get induced. Was feeling pretty low, and that evening at around 6pm I started getting what I thought were braxton hicks.....but they got sore very quickly, so Chris started to time them, and lo and behold, they were picking up a rhythm!! Fantastic!

I started bouncing on my ball like a woman possessed, and before too long, they were coming just less than every 3 minutes. So I phoned the MW coordinator, who then got the MW on call to give me a bell. I was coping well at this point, and didn't see the need for her to come out yet, so we agreed I would start filling the pool and give her a call back in an hour or so. This was about 9.30pm. 

So as we started filling the pool, I could feel them starting to ease off, even though they were still coming regularly, but by the time the pool was full, they had calmed right down. I phoned the MW back and told her the situation, so she suggested taking some paracetamol and having a lie down, this could bring them on stronger, or if my body was needing a rest before it was willing to do any hard work, then I could get it. Needless to say I didn't sleep very well, was trying not to think about everything, but the contractions had stopped by 3am, and I finally drifted off....

Sunday 6th - Nothing much to report throughout the whole day here, they kept coming in waves, picking up, then dying off again. I spent the day walking miles, and bouncing on my ball, but all I managed to do was knacker myself out and thoroughly piss myself off :( Had lost hope again when I went to bed that night, with thoughts of induction in my head.

I woke up LOADS that night, every time I went to the loo, I would lose tonnes of mucus, and according to Chris, right before I got up each time, I had been moaning in pain, even though I wasn't aware of it! I must have been having contractions in my sleep, but being as knackered as I was, just slept through them lol That's one way I don't mind labouring at all!

6.15am Monday 7th - wake up in AGONY! Huge contraction, followed by a POP, and as I rolled over, a gush! Jumped out of bed shouting that my waters have gone, and I swear I've never seen Chris move so fast in all my life! :haha: I ran to the loo, and had loads of fluid, mixed with mucus, on my pad. No sign of any meconium tho, so I got on the phone to my Mum who promised to come right round, then the MW coordinator again, who obviously could tell the pain I was in, I think I just moaned down the phone at her, she told me she would have the MW out right away. Chris, in the meantime was getting the pool filled up yet again, talk about efficient :D

By now it was half 6, and the contractions started coming thick and fast, almost on top of one another, and boy did they hurt! All I could do was hang over the back of the settee, fixated on the pool, willing it to fill faster so I could get in and get some relief! My Mum arrived, and told me later I looked ghastly at this point, I remember shouting at her I was gonna be sick, then telling her to get the bowl out of my face! I could feel myself starting to lose control at this point, and had to make a huge effort to pull myself back out of it....then announced that I couldn't, and wouldn't do this anymore and to get me to hospital - transition! I think I was aware of this at the time, and started to panic once more as I realised that the MW still hadn't arrived!

The next contraction came along with a new sensation - I had to push! WOW, I've never experienced such a powerful urge in all my life. I screamed out to my Mum that I had to, and she told me to take my pants off, she would have to look - to which I replied "NO, I don't want you seeing my bits!" :haha: I don't even know why I was bothered, plus she used to be a MW lol As she got me lying back on the settee, the MW, Pauline appeared, and you could sense the relief in the room. At this point it was 7am. I told her I had to push, and she urged me to do as my body was telling me, no fuss or anything, so as she started checking me over, I started pushing with all my might, and what an amazing feeling it was doing so, almost as if the pain wasn't there anymore, sooooo good to have something to concentrate on. Pauline was checking for a hearbeat, and couldn't get one at all, but again, this didn't registar with me, but my Mum and Chris had both been really worried at this point. I was later told that it was only because he was so low down in the birth canal that she couldn't pick it up.

So two pushes later, I felt his head being born - no stinging or anything horrible like that, it was a rather wonderful feeling. It felt a lifetime before the next contaction came too, and I felt his head and body turn, ready to be born. And that was it, the next push and he was out! Came out screaming, and was placed onto my tummy, and Chris announced that was had a wee boy :D Commence everyone crying and hugging, and I just lay there with a huge grin on my face, and gazing at my beautiful son. 7.08 am, after 53 minutes first stage, and second stage of 4 minutes! Weighing in at a healthy 8lb 7oz :D And not a bit of pain relief, I can't quite believe it! Bit gutted I didn't get to use the pool after all that though lol

We had our cuddle, and before long her was rooting, so I placed him to my breast and he started suckling straight away. Amazing! We hoped that this would help the placenta along, which hadn't yet made an appearence, but even after a marathon 35 minute first feed, there was still no sign....started to get a bit worried at this point, but the MW seemed unconcerned, and we would give it an hour, then try syntometrine, but even after that, it wouldn't budge! Cue a change of position, but still nothing, so they helped me up to the loo, and finally, after an hour and a half, I got it out - in the toilet!

Straight into bed, and the midwives (two at this point, I don't know when the other one came in lol) did all their checks, tidied up, and made sure we were comfortable, as well as giving me the good news that I had only a slight superficial graze, then they left us to it. Mum made me tea and toast, and me and Chris snuggled down with Noah, for a well earned rest. This was by far the best part of having a home birth :)

And Noah is doing so well, he feeds like an absolute pro, and didn't lose any weight in the first few days. We're still on cloud nine :cloud9: Just in need of some serious sleep, but aren't we all!!!

Sorry it was so long, and if you've made it to the end, well done! It's amazing how much I've remembered when I started typing lol


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Amazing birth story. Thank you for sharing. I have to admit I'm slightly jealous :) x


----------



## silver_penny

Amazing birth story! congrats on your precious prince. Love the name, too!


----------



## Auntie

Congratulations! x


----------



## sarah0108

congrats!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Congratulations!

It sounds like such a wonderful birth.


----------



## craftymumof4

Aw congratulations, a fab birth story too. X


----------



## wannabubba#4

WOW that sounded wonderful -well done to you 

Love n hugs to both you and Noah xx


----------



## roc

wow, what an amazing birth story, i only hope mine will be half as wonderful!
Big Congrats to you and daddy!


----------



## Cactusgirl

fantastic story! You did amazingly!

x


----------



## booflebump

Lovely birth story - well done you! xxx


----------



## xpinkyperkyx

what an amazing birth i am so jealous of you!!! sounds like a perfect ad for home birth, wishi i could have one this time but we live too far from hospital and i'd be worried if something were to go wrong. congratulations to you both and well done you that birth is really something to be proud of!! xxx


----------



## happy_mom

congrats!


----------



## carries

Huge congrats...so glad you got your homebirth! xx


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations x


----------



## twinklestar

congrats x


----------



## wiiwidow

Wow - Congratulations what an amazing birth story! x


----------



## kiwimama

well done and congrats on little Noah! I always love reading homebirth stories!


----------



## rach2010

aww congrats!


----------



## Amy-Lea

Awh congrats, that sounds just like mine except I was in hospital, it's nice to sieve through all the horror stories and hear one like ours :)

Love the name Noah xox


----------



## madasa

Loved it THANK YOU! Especially the part about leaning over the sofa and willing the pool to fill faster... oh how I can relate to that!


----------



## Tudor Rose

Congratulations :)


----------



## NuKe

aw i just cried :cry: that was beautiful! and I know the feeling about the lightening fast OH when the waters break, i was on the toilet at 5am and i shouted it to him, i swear he appeared out of nowhere!!


----------



## vaniilla

congrats on your little man! a great birth story :flower:


----------



## Nyn

This is the 3rd story I've just read and I'm feeling so boosted and inspired!! You're amazing, well done!! congratulations x


----------

